# Commercial painting procedure help



## masterpiece4059 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello we are going to be do be doing a new construction office building and it is going to have all white eggshell walls and ceilings. The metal frames are going to be a reddish color and will be installed after drywall is complete. How would you go about phasing this job? I was thinking about spraying out the jambs then masking them off before spray priming and painting walls? What do you guys think? Thanks


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

depends on how many frames there are. 6 or 7 frames who cares if you spray them or tickle them in last. If there are 60 you want to spray them IMO. I'm guessing from ur description 6 to 10 and I'd spray out the drywall till it's finished and just put the frames in by hand more likely than not.


----------

